# Painted Mountain Seed Corn



## sagecreek (Sep 3, 2004)

Developed over the course of 37 years in Big Timber, MT by Dave Christensen, Painted Mountain Corn has been successfully grown in marginal climates and depleted soils around the world (North Korea, Siberia, South Africa), largely through the efforts of the Seed We Need project (http://seedweneed.com)*. With a proven record in climates with marginal growing seasons around the world, Dave Christensen has created a super-corn that thrives where even barley and other cereal grains have difficulty.

Bred for its soft starches, high protein content (13%, sometimes more) and anti-oxident pigmentation (anthocyanins etc.), Painted Mountain Corn offers more than just calories--it offers easily digestible nutrition unavailable in other corn varieties. What's more, being non-GMO, heirloom, and open pollinated means that seed-saving for Painted Mountain Corn is a reliable way to propagate from year-to-year.

$25.00 per pound, $15.00 per 1/2lb, and $10.00 per 1/4lb

This seed is from my garden, harvested last year in Athol, Idaho

I just ran a germination test, and had 99% germination. 

I'd prefer cash or a postal money order, and shipping will be an additional $5.80

PM, or call for details. 208-699-8648

Scott


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I grew Painted Mountain Corn last year and it was a quality corn. It was healthy, very early, and tasty though it was a trick to catch it at the right stage of development for sweet corn.

I have enough seed to grow more this year for dry corn: I simply wanted to say that Painted Mountain is excellent, though small. It is also bright and multicolored!


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## sagecreek (Sep 3, 2004)

I still have about 10lbs left.


----------

